

WhatsApp ranked worst for users' data privacy - doctorshady
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/whatsapp-ranked-worst-for-users-data-privacy-in-internet-snooping-report-10328539.html

======
themartorana
This sounds to me like WhatsApp just didn't participate very openly, not that
the report had any factual technical issues with the service.

Sure, them being very tight-lipped could be seen as a reason to worry about
their security, although they've been technically open enough that I know a
decent amount about their tech and stack. I even gave FreeBSD a fresh look
after watching a few recorded sessions from their engineers.

So... A bit of FUD maybe, backed by a not-as-open-as-the-EFF-would-like
policy?

(I am a card-carrying donor to the EFF, I just don't see the issue clearly.)

